# Please help with color scheme



## clayton993 (Feb 9, 2011)

Im in the process of remodeling my bathroom. I plan on keeping the vanity and cabinet above the toilet, which are a natural oak color. 

I want to replace the vanity top with granite and also tile the floors and paint the walls.

Can someone recommend tile color, wall color to match these:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_329542-5498...quantity_sold|1&page=2&facetInfo=allen + roth


OR (2nd choice)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_244360-6064...roduct_quantity_sold|1&facetInfo=allen + roth

The first top looks just like the picture, but the second one looks a little bit lighter in person.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## 1920Home (Feb 17, 2011)

Why don't you go with a simple ivory subway tile and keep it simple. (white tends to be a bit stark/sterile) Otherwise take a color out of the vanity stone top and go 1-2 shades lighter. What era is your home? What is there now? I would also recommend bathnuvo.com which has alot of bathroom vanities which include stone top and sinks. They are very well made and a good value.


----------

